# Sloan's liniment dating help



## Cerelvix (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello, I would like some help dating this bottle of sloans liniment. I have not seen another like it through my research and am curious what information there is. Its bottom has a large diamond with a line, and what looks like the numbers 25 on it


----------



## MaineMtnDigger (Aug 16, 2020)

It looks like the seam goes to the top of the lip. That means it's a ABM bottle(automatic bottle machine). Since it also looks to be a cork stopper bottle as well, I would place it with in ten years after 1915


----------



## Cerelvix (Aug 16, 2020)

Thank you!


----------

